# It's all yours...



## dougfisk (Dec 19, 2012)

Here is one I am passing on...

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/bik/3458962587.html


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 19, 2012)

I've seen that one before. Not sure what to think. I might call if it comes down to $250.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 19, 2012)

dougfisk said:


> Here is one I am passing on...
> 
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/bik/3458962587.html




Ha, Ha...Thought you said: "this is one I am pissing on"..I was gonna help...


----------



## widpanic02 (Dec 19, 2012)

*idiot*

your an idiot ! that moto seat has the original leather on it thats worth 150 bucks by itself! granted its not $1000 bike but come on 250?


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 19, 2012)

widpanic02 said:


> your an idiot ! that moto seat has the original leather on it thats worth 150 bucks by itself! granted its not $1000 bike but come on 250?




We're just B.S.-ing here buddy. You need to calm the hell down. No need for name calling.


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 19, 2012)

widpanic02 said:


> your an idiot ! that moto seat has the original leather on it thats worth 150 bucks by itself! granted its not $1000 bike but come on 250?




widpanic02,

I would like to know why the disrespect and name calling?  You know if you disagree, say it in a civil manner or don't say anything at all.  You are not the first I have seen jumping to name calling for no reason lately from mostly newer members, I am seeing more of this and it ruins the CABE experience most of us enjoy and keep in mind a lot of us may cut up on here but name calling like that has no place.  Many of us on here a lot are friends and do not like seeing friends disrespected like that.

Gary Mc


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 19, 2012)

fordmike65 said:


> We're just B.S.-ing here buddy. You need to calm the hell down. No need for name calling.




I have to commend you on your calm response to such an ignorant attack.   This is the same guy that publicly slammed an item I had for sale on here.  I'm not going to be sending him a friends request anytime soon!


----------



## vincev (Dec 19, 2012)

Ford,come on! I would think you would go $255,


----------



## widpanic02 (Dec 19, 2012)

*Oh calm down*

Don't get your panties in a bunch . Looks like your the one who can't take a joke. By the way about that so called message I sent about your listing I was simply saying it was to toasty for the counter you sent . Come on guys give me a break . Ford thought u were being serious sorry If you took it the wrong way.


----------



## OldRider (Dec 19, 2012)

The word idiot is not an acceptacle term here, the word "nincompoop" however is acceptable to use when referring to two members on the CABE who shall remain nameless.


----------



## widpanic02 (Dec 19, 2012)

*Come on man*

Ford apologies, if you knew me you would of laughed. but dude I didn't say anything about your sale that you did not already state. You said it was barn fresh and I said it was toasty .what's the difference?


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 19, 2012)

In part, I was kidding. But I also am pretty new to the Vintage Bike Game, so I may not be that experienced on what something may be worth. It is Craigslist afterall, not an auction house. No panties bunched here. I swap them out in the winter for longjohns. See,see...we're all just having fun here. I don't think Bri was really serious about pissing on the bike...or was he? Dave and Vince now, I would't doubt. Sorry guys, I'm only kidding. Didn't mean to upset either of you.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 19, 2012)

widpanic02 said:


> Don't get your panties in a bunch . Looks like your the one who can't take a joke. By the way about that so called message I sent about your listing I was simply saying it was to toasty for the counter you sent . Come on guys give me a break . Ford thought u were being serious sorry If you took it the wrong way.




Others on here will confirm that I prefer to keep my panties in a perpetual state of "bunched"


----------



## OldRider (Dec 19, 2012)

bikewhorder said:


> Others on here will confirm that I prefer to keep my panties in a perpetual state of "bunched"




Too much info!


----------



## Boris (Dec 19, 2012)

bikewhorder said:


> Others on here will confirm that I prefer to keep my panties in a perpetual state of "bunched"




Only when the words "member" and "map" are used in conjunction with each other, and in that order.


----------



## vincev (Dec 19, 2012)

widpanic,as you can plainly see Dave the nincompoop does NOT get his panties in a bunch!


----------



## widpanic02 (Dec 19, 2012)

*Vince thanks a lot!*

I just threw up my dinner thanks Vince


----------



## Boris (Dec 19, 2012)

Good ol' Vince.


----------



## vincev (Dec 19, 2012)

Sorry widpanic02,please send Dave the bill for food lost and cleanup.


----------



## Boris (Dec 19, 2012)

Sure go ahead and send me the bill. Now where, oh where did I stuff my money.


----------



## Greg M (Dec 19, 2012)

If only I could learn to un-see that.  Eww!


----------



## vincev (Dec 19, 2012)

A few more beers and your old blow up doll comes out Dave


----------



## Boris (Dec 19, 2012)

vincev said:


> A few more beers and your old blow up doll comes out Dave




Just treat her gently, the glue might not be entirely dry on that left nipple (your right hand).


----------



## vincev (Dec 19, 2012)

I treat her a lot better than you did.I take her for bike rides and let her wear my siren helmet.That turns her on.


----------



## Boris (Dec 19, 2012)

Don't get so crabby, I'm just tryin' to help. If you're in a hurry I've found it helpful to patch the leak with Band-Aids. I've had the most success using this pattern (attached photo). You've got to admit, I'm being most gracious, given the circumstances.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 20, 2012)

widpanic02 said:


> I just threw up my dinner thanks Vince




...yea, me too....


----------



## bricycle (Dec 20, 2012)

fordmike65 said:


> In part, I was kidding. But I also am pretty new to the Vintage Bike Game, so I may not be that experienced on what something may be worth. It is Craigslist afterall, not an auction house. No panties bunched here. I swap them out in the winter for longjohns. See,see...we're all just having fun here. I don't think Bri was really serious about pissing on the bike...or was he? Dave and Vince now, I would't doubt. Sorry guys, I'm only kidding. Didn't mean to upset either of you.




No, I wasn't serious, plus, I'm gett'n old and my stream is weak and wouldn't make it to the bike anyways....


----------



## vincev (Dec 20, 2012)

thanks Bri,a bit of info we dont need.LOL


----------



## vincev (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks Dave for the tip.I have been using one of these old tire patch kits and they dont seem to work very well.I cannot get the size breast's I want out of her without springing a leak plus she doesnt appreciate the "cheese grater" patch preparation.


----------



## MBP (Dec 20, 2012)

OldRider said:


> The word idiot is not an acceptacle term here, the word "nincompoop" however is acceptable to use when referring to two members on the CABE who shall remain nameless.




*"Nincompoop"*     It's one of those words that just makes a person smile.  
As for the rest of the thread, you guys are very entertaining!  Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 20, 2012)

bricycle said:


> No, I wasn't serious, plus, I'm gett'n old and my stream is weak and wouldn't make it to the bike anyways....




You could always just pee in bottle and poor it out on the bike.  I have a great deal of animosity towards that bike because its been solicited on Cl for like a year now and I've clicked on it by mistake so many times now I think I'm scared for life.  I'll never click on an Elgin Phoenix ever again.


----------

